

Braintree Hosted Fields - matthewarkin
https://www.braintreepayments.com/features/hosted-fields

======
matthewarkin
Given the recent PCI Discussion.

As opposed to Stripe.js where the credit card inputs in a custom designed form
live on the merchant's DOM, Braintree just set it up so that it replaces each
field with an iframe (that also allows for custom styling), so that the credit
card info gets entered directly to Braintree despite it looking like your own
page.

Awesome Braintree!

